# Reputable Working Line Breeders In Washington State.



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey! 

I was wondering if anyone knows of some reputable working line breeders in Washington State. I looked at some other threads, and I wanted to PM some other members about their dogs, but they haven't been on in either a few months or years.

What I'm looking for: health tested (including OFA cleared) and titled dogs that have protective instincts, but not down right aggressive, and also has a good solid temperament, have strong work drive, are playful, can get along with other animals. I can't think of anything else to had right now, but I will if I can think of anything else.

I was also looking at Wildhaus Kennels.

I want to be able to take this dog almost everywhere I can, I want to do AKC's S.T.A.R puppy program, AKC's CGC, a few different dog sports, long walks, runs, and hikes. I plan on breeding Australian Shepherds in about 10 years, but I would still like to get a German Shepherd.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

German Shepherd Breeder | Puppies For Sale | Vom Banach K9 | Vom Banach K9


German Shepherd puppy breeder. Vom Banach K9 breeds top quality puppies from import DDR/Czech and West German working German Shepherd lines.




vombanachk9.com


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> German Shepherd Breeder | Puppies For Sale | Vom Banach K9 | Vom Banach K9
> 
> 
> German Shepherd puppy breeder. Vom Banach K9 breeds top quality puppies from import DDR/Czech and West German working German Shepherd lines.
> ...


Thank you😀! I will call them either today or tomorrow. I thought it was later then what it is. It's only 12:46


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I lose track of days and times, too. A friend had one of their dogs. He was awesome.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I would suggest that you speak to T17. They are in Northern Cali but he travels a lot and has contact with various breeders and clubs across the west. As far as I know they have no litters planned at this time, which is a shame. He is not on the forum often, @mycobraracr but T17 has a FB page. 
Lee, @wolfstraum is far from you but also a wealth of information and would not steer you wrong. She is on here often enough to contact or also has a FB page. 
Neither of them promote extremes and either will give you solid direction. There are a couple of others on here and when I remember the kennel names I will post them for you.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> I would suggest that you speak to T17. They are in Northern Cali but he travels a lot and has contact with various breeders and clubs across the west. As far as I know they have no litters planned at this time, which is a shame. He is not on the forum often, @mycobraracr but T17 has a FB page.
> Lee, @wolfstraum is far from you but also a wealth of information and would not steer you wrong. She is on here often enough to contact or also has a FB page.
> Neither of them promote extremes and either will give you solid direction. There are a couple of others on here and when I remember the kennel names I will post them for you.


Okay, thank you, so much! I will speak to them😀 that's okay, that they don't have any litters right now. It needs to to be at least 2 years before I get another dog. I want to get another one by the time Sisko is around 4.

Sisko says thank you for helping us.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What I would recommend is to (when this virus thing cools down) is going to a few IPO/Schutzhund clubs. Watch the dogs, talk to the members about where they got their dogs - that should give you several breeders to look at. They may not all be in Washington but.. I got an Oregon dog when I lived in Arkansas. She did good coming home with me but that was air travel as carryon - and I'm not sure you can do that now.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

middleofnowhere said:


> What I would recommend is to (when this virus thing cools down) is going to a few IPO/Schutzhund clubs. Watch the dogs, talk to the members about where they got their dogs - that should give you several breeders to look at. They may not all be in Washington but.. I got an Oregon dog when I lived in Arkansas. She did good coming home with me but that was air travel as carryon - and I'm not sure you can do that now.


Okay, thank you! I'm interested in doing IPO/Schutzhund, so I will talk to club members about getting into it and where they got their dogs from.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would contact Nia's club but I can't find her listed on the USCA site. I would make sure the breeding stock are titled. Watch the dogs and you'll find what you like.

Willie Pope is in Spokane. 






Region/Events | United Schutzhund Clubs of America


test




www.germanshepherddog.com


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> I would contact Nia's club but I can't find her listed on the USCA site. I would make sure the breeding stock are titled. Watch the dogs and you'll find what you like.
> 
> Willie Pope is in Spokane.
> 
> ...


Okay, thank you😁!


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> I would contact Nia's club but I can't find her listed on the USCA site. I would make sure the breeding stock are titled. Watch the dogs and you'll find what you like.
> 
> Willie Pope is in Spokane.
> 
> ...


Website bookmarked😎


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Nia's club is for some odd reason in the Mid-East region of the USCA. You can find her club here: Cascade https://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2020&cm=05&re=me


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

onyx'girl said:


> Nia's club is for some odd reason in the Mid-East region of the USCA. You can find her club here: Cascade Region/Events | United Schutzhund Clubs of America


Okay, thank you! I will check her out right now.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Okay, guys, I'm going to contact Nia's club now!


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

I had such a nice and awesome time talking to Ms. Nia!!!!! Thanks, so much guys!! Sisko and I might be going into IPO/schutzhund. She said she sees a lot of Poodles in it.


----------

